# What is the BEST VEGETABLE?



## Joffey (3 Feb 2021)

I say Beetroot


----------



## flake99please (3 Feb 2021)

Aubergine has to join the list. Wouldn’t you agree @mudsticks ?


----------



## figbat (3 Feb 2021)

Beer.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Feb 2021)

Depends on what's in season.. 

Right now? 

Purple sprouting broccoli. 

And raddichio 

But spuds, all ways are always nice


----------



## Joffey (3 Feb 2021)

figbat said:


> Beer.



Added to the choices


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2021)

I like green beans best I think, either the dwarf ones or stringless runners (not so keen on rough runners).
I like them slightly crunchy or a bit squeaky
I like broccoli but it’s not so keen on me


----------



## T4tomo (3 Feb 2021)

I had a thing for Cavalo Nero a while back, I'm partial to tenderstem broccoli, better than it purple cousin. Lets not dismiss the humble swede (no not Zlatan) very nice mashed with some carrot, and the sugarsnap, raw or cooked does it for me too.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2021)

I am trying ever so hard not to post my collection of rude vegetable photos , mainly because I know that @mudsticks would turn it up to 11 and get the thread killed.


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Feb 2021)

Cabbage - sauerkraut and kimchi!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2021)

It's gotta be the Aub....


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2021)

most of 'em! ...in equal measure


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Feb 2021)

Courgettes are pretty cool.
And beans.
But which is best? Theres only one way to find out.....FIGHT!


----------



## newfhouse (3 Feb 2021)

Parsnips. End of. Mic drop. Close the thread.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Feb 2021)

newfhouse said:


> Parsnips. End of. Mic drop. Close the thread.



Bleh ! Horrid things


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Feb 2021)

I like all of the options but spuds I could eat and eat and eat, there's so many ways to enjoy them. I love spuds.
Baked spud with cheese.
Baked spud with cheese, onion and beetroot, washed down with beer.
That seems to cover everything in the poll.


----------



## newfhouse (3 Feb 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Bleh ! Horrid things


Weirdo 
Like sprouts, they're not just for Christmas. Parsnip curry, risotto, rösti, soup, roasted, mashed, steamed - all bliss.


----------



## Chris S (3 Feb 2021)




----------



## Teamfixed (3 Feb 2021)

Mashed swede with a bit of butter and nutmeg


----------



## PK99 (3 Feb 2021)

Cauliflower - but not boiled or in cauliflower cheese


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Feb 2021)

newfhouse said:


> Parsnips. End of. Mic drop. Close the thread.


I'll trade you some parsnips for turnips.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Feb 2021)

The humble Carrot.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I am trying ever so hard not to post my collection of rude vegetable photos , mainly because I know that @mudsticks would turn it up to 11 and get the thread killed.



Excuse me??

Since when was I a thread killer??

I only grow wholesome vegetables anyhow..






Just for you nutters.. 

Even a tad - left leaning..


----------



## anothersam (3 Feb 2021)

Chompsky says ALL GREEN VEGETABLES ARE MINE








raleighnut said:


> The humble Carrot.


WHAT ARE CARROTS


----------



## numbnuts (3 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> The humble Carrot.


 
In parsley sauce - now your talking


----------



## Poacher (3 Feb 2021)

PK99 said:


> Cauliflower - but not boiled or in cauliflower cheese


I've always been fond of root crops but I only started to grow last summer. I happen to think the cauliflower more beautiful than the rose.


----------



## Poacher (3 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> The humble Carrot.


There is, you'll agree, a certain 'je ne sais quoi' oh so very special about a firm, young carrot.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Feb 2021)

anothersam said:


> Chompsky says ALL GREEN VEGETABLES ARE MINE
> 
> View attachment 571922
> 
> ...


They go lovely in a Rabbit Stew.



numbnuts said:


> In parsley sauce - now your talking
> 
> I like em with Butter and Black Pepper


[QUOTE="Poacher, post: 6299270, member: 893"
There is, you'll agree, a certain 'je ne sais quoi' oh so very special about a firm, young carrot.



Just think about the dishes that wouldn't be the same without Carrots, not only Stews and Casseroles but Cottage /Shepherds Pie and also with 'tray baked. Sausages and grated in Bolognaise sauce.Then there's Coleslaw and Carrot 'matchsticks' in a crunchy salad,I could go on. Oh and BTW anyone who just cuts them into rings or worse cubes to seve as a veg didedish should be banned from a kitchen, they should be cut 'Julienne' into quarters. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## newfhouse (3 Feb 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I'll trade you some parsnips for turnips.


They’re good but they’re not parsnip-y enough. I can’t make a decent turnip cake, but a spiced parsnip cake will now be the weekend project.


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Feb 2021)

Deep fried brussels sprouts.


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Feb 2021)

The potato. Lovely. Humble. Memorable. Versatile. The potato.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Feb 2021)

Everyone knows that carrots are the best, although quite why anyone would want to ruin them by cooking them is quite beyond me.
Raw carrots are ace.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> The humble Carrot.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qu823JdZmQg


----------



## mistyoptic (3 Feb 2021)

Beer and cheese are definitely vegetables, I’ve seen the flowchart.

Voted onion because they have so many uses. What about squash, sweet potato and broccoli? All contenders. Oh, and I know technically they’re fruit but tomatoes


----------



## slowmotion (3 Feb 2021)

Spuds, in all their wonderful guises (except chips).


----------



## The Crofted Crest (3 Feb 2021)

Carrots are joint winners with peas. 

You cannae have carrots without peas, nor peas (garden, marrow, sugar snap, doesnae matter, peas in all their glorious peafulness) without carrots. One without the other is a kite without a string, a pull without a punch, a kiss without a squeeze. Together they are the conjoined yin and yang, the castor and pollux, the Batman and Robin of the culinary world.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Spuds, in all their wonderful guises (except chips).



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zjuwh_vt9sk


----------



## Kingfisher101 (3 Feb 2021)

The tato.


----------



## sheddy (3 Feb 2021)

The one that has another use in addition to nutrition.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Feb 2021)

sheddy said:


> The one that has another use in addition to nutrition.


Corn on the Cob


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Feb 2021)

I'd say potatoes as they are so versatile.
But a close second would be broad beans, including the growing tips on the plant, wilted down they're delish.


----------



## Ridgeway (3 Feb 2021)

Obviously no chefs here, any decent cooked meal starts with an onion our kitchen wouldn't function without them.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Feb 2021)

For all you carrot lovers earliest ones going in last week. 






And how the main crop sown last summer are coming out now..

Mmmn carrotty carrots 🥕


----------



## Beebo (3 Feb 2021)

Fresh raw peas


----------



## Mrs M (3 Feb 2021)

Potatoes (they make chips)


----------



## slowmotion (3 Feb 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Cabbage - sauerkraut and kimchi!


Cabbage! Good call. Boil it, drain it and quickly heat it in a pan with butter and crushed garlic. A worthy partner to potatoes.


----------



## FishFright (3 Feb 2021)

It has to be cheese as it's the king of all food groups. It's an ingredient, a condiment , a snack and even a meal itself - toasted cheese on a tin plate. .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2021)

FishFright said:


> It has to be cheese as it's the king of all food groups. It's an ingredient, a condiment , a snack and even a meal itself - toasted cheese on a tin plate. .


Cheese may be ruled more veget-unable than veget-able


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Feb 2021)

I am responsible for the recent 500% increase in pickled beetroot sales in our local Sanisburys Local... they clearly think there's a run on it as it was put on display at the end of the aisle last week!


----------



## flake99please (4 Feb 2021)

Mange Tout, Rodney. Mange Tout.


----------



## Buck (4 Feb 2021)

All veg are brilliant except for broad beans. Food of the devil.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2021)

Buck said:


> All veg are brilliant except for broad beans carrots and broccoli. Food of the devil.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

FishFright said:


> It has to be cheese as it's the king of all food groups. It's an ingredient, a condiment , a snack and even a meal itself - toasted cheese on a tin plate. .


What's the tin plate taste like.


----------



## anothersam (4 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> They go lovely in a Rabbit Stew.



My dear fellow, liking my post above does not absolve you from this. I know rabbits have a long history of being a game animal, but as _you_ know, Chompsky is a beloved pet. You may not have been talking about him in particular, but it's still grossfully insensitive given the context. I'm beginning to wonder if you're related to Glenn Close.

We’ll both survive the joke because a) we’re both grown-ups (Chompsky’s 5+, which is long past the natural lifespan of a wild rabbit and fingers crossed not quite literally middle-aged for this domestic rabbit, b) we have a sense of humour, and b) we see it all the time. But is this really necessary? For bonus insult, remember that we’re talking about a peaceful vegan, and in this case, the peaceful vegetarian who cares for him so much.

I’ve never reported a post (except my own), and am not about to start, but can I kindly request that in future you think before you go there? I don’t post rotisserie recipes for dogs and cats. Thank you in advance.


View: https://youtu.be/7Kf3CA1IZTU


----------



## anothersam (4 Feb 2021)

anothersam said:


> I’ve never reported a post and am not about to start


Not least because it would be laughed out of the moderator's plush offices. I have no pull here. I might even have negative pull. That out of my system, to address the OP, it’s a tough call but I’m going to say





and similar. I wish loved loved veggies more – being a vegetarian, it’s a bit like a cyclist not loving pedalling (I’m not the biggest fan of that either) – but my palate has been dulled by too many years of food that barely deserves the name to truly appreciate nature’s bounty. So they’re all roughly the same to me.



Poacher said:


> I happen to think the cauliflower more beautiful than the rose.


And a dozen are far cheaper: win-win. Something to consider for valentine’s day.


----------



## FishFright (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's the tin plate taste like.



Metallic with enamel overtones.


----------



## Drago (4 Feb 2021)

The best vegetable? Hhhmmm. That'd be steak, seeing as its made from grass.


----------



## johnblack (4 Feb 2021)

Onions, because they are a requirement of so many different dishes, plus can be eaten on their own. totally essential. potatoes are just a bit dull, nearly always just padding, and mashed potato is the dullest food known to man.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> Onions, because they are a requirement of so many different dishes, plus can be eaten on their own. totally essential. potatoes are just a bit dull, nearly always just padding, and mashed potato is the dullest food known to man.








A bad cook always blames his spuds!


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Feb 2021)

Buck said:


> All veg are brilliant except for broad beans. Food of the devil.


If you peel the rubbery shell off them they are delicious... it's a pain but worth it... well, when I say worth it...


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Feb 2021)

Our son refuses to eat anything that looks like a tree- so broccoli or cauliflower... he wouldn't eat any vegetables when he was little... we used to joke that he'd marry a vegetarian...

He didn't, she's a vegan.


----------



## johnblack (4 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> View attachment 572003
> 
> 
> A bad cook always blames his spuds!


I knew it would attract criticism, lets face it potato is just padding and a delivery method for other flavours, it's own flavour, Jerseys excluded, is a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## stephec (4 Feb 2021)

Other that peas or carrots it has to be the potato; crisps, chips, hash browns, roasted or sautéed, what more do you need?

Although from the poll it has to be beer, but doesn't that mean that Vodka should also be in there?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (4 Feb 2021)

stephec said:


> Other that peas or carrots



Nope, has to be peas *and *carrots. See above.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2021)

of the OP's choices I chose onion because it's so versatile. but Daughter made her roasted brussel sprouts the other night & they were outstanding. I never cared for their aroma when steamed as Wifey likes to prepare them. but roasty-toasty is a whole 'nother experience. she adds a tiny bit of seasoning & I sprinkled a tiny bit of salt on them. couldn't get enough


----------



## stephec (4 Feb 2021)

For all you sprout lovers.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2021)

So where's black truffle and jerusalem artichoke on the list?


----------



## Hover Fly (4 Feb 2021)

Brussels sprouts are the king of vegetables and parsnips the queen. Except in a cheese sandwich, then cress and either tomatoes or beetroot are preferable.


----------



## MntnMan62 (4 Feb 2021)

I say "any vegetable". 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhDGiW-qZ2k


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2021)

These are the best, most fascinating vegetable to look at:


----------



## Teamfixed (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## MntnMan62 (4 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> These are the best, most fascinating vegetable to look at:
> 
> View attachment 572088



What is it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> What is it?


Nature's best attempt at a fractaliflower. It's actually a romanesco cauliflower. I've never tasted them though. Eating them seems like missing the point of them....


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> These are the best, most fascinating vegetable to look at:
> 
> View attachment 572088


Never, ever mix these with psylocibin mushrooms - you will probably spend a couple of hourse deciphering fractals


----------



## gbb (4 Feb 2021)

Nearly all of them.
Beetroot, love a beetroot sandwich,
Sprouts, so tasty.
Swede, delicious, love it.
Cabbage, all types.
Carrots.
Parsnips.
Potatoes, had mash tonight, picasso, lovely and buttery flavour, none of your supermarket rubbish.
I dont have a favourite go to, they're all great.


----------



## Poacher (5 Feb 2021)

anothersam said:


> And a dozen are far cheaper: win-win. Something to consider for valentine’s day.


From this week's Private Eye (delivered this morning, very belatedly, opened, battered and torn )





Spooky, eh?


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Feb 2021)

stephec said:


> Other that peas or carrots it has to be the potato; crisps, chips, hash browns, roasted or sautéed, what more do you need?
> 
> Although from the poll it has to be beer, but doesn't that mean that Vodka should also be in there?


Vodka is made from the finest Russian potatoes.

[well, it used to be... edit: Polish potatoes]


----------



## Eziemnaik (5 Feb 2021)

Vodka is salad then!


----------



## gavroche (5 Feb 2021)

Artichokes because you have more on your plate when you finished than before you start.


----------



## Colin Grigson (5 Feb 2021)

Asparagus .... always


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> These are the best, most fascinating vegetable to look at:
> 
> View attachment 572088



Oooh, someone's been to Waitrose.


----------



## stephec (5 Feb 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Vodka is made from the finest Russian potatoes.
> 
> [well, it used to be... edit: Polish potatoes]





Eziemnaik said:


> Vodka is salad then!


It's five of your five a day, ten if you have beer as well.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2021)

johnblack said:


> I knew it would attract criticism, lets face it potato is just padding and a delivery method for other flavours, it's own flavour, Jerseys excluded, is a whole lot of nothing.


The late Joel Robuchon would have to disagree. Here's his recipe for mashed potatoes........

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...hons-best-mashed-potatoes-in-the-world-recipe


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2021)

Beans

Not the baked ones. I mean those ones you get in those delicious Spanish stews...Cannellini, Butter, Lima


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Oooh, someone's been to Waitrose.


I first saw them in Lewisham street market. And, when I think of it, I don't think I've ever bought a vegetable* in Waitrose. 

* I mean undistilled vegetables, of course.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2021)

Joffey said:


> I say Beetroot


And me prefer the golden variety


----------



## johnblack (6 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Beans
> 
> Not the baked ones. I mean those ones you get in those delicious Spanish stews...Cannellini, Butter, Lima


I’ve never met a legume I didn’t like.


----------



## NeverFromConcentrate (6 Feb 2021)

This time of year, I’m eating the caulis which are just coming through. Purple sprouting in a month I hope, but treat of treats is around the corner. This is year three of our asparagus bed and so the first season we’ll be able to take some of that! Salivating just at the thought!


----------

